# Sevin dust powder. Is it safe?



## sassy

Can anyone tell me if the product Sevin dust is safe to use in the chicken coop? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sweetgoats

It sure it. It is the same as the chicken dust. I have dusted the goats as well.


----------



## sassy

Thank you. ;-) 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

I used to think it was safe also. My vet does not recommend it. It is banned in some countries.

From Wikipedia: Carbaryl is a cholinesterase inhibitor and is toxic to humans. It is classified as a likely human carcinogen by the United States Environmental Protection Agency (EPA.)[4] The oral LD50 (median lethal dose) 250 to 850 mg/kg for rats and 100 to 650 mg/kg for mice.

You can find a long list of possible effects such as respiratory paralysis, coma, pulmonary edema, etc. on the fact sheet on the gardentech.com web site. It cautions against skin contact, inhalation or ingestion. It can cause long-term negative health effects.


----------



## happybleats

we use it...I put it in the dusting areas and let the chicken dust themselves...


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree. It is safe.


----------



## Dayna

We use it. I know there is risks and have studied that wiki. I've decided that the benefits outweigh the risks. My chickens short term health with the mites outweighs the remote possibility of them getting cancer or the more remote possibility of ME getting cancer via their eggs.

Don't inhale it, it is a lung irritant.


----------



## Greybird

I think it's possibly more dangerous with constant, long-term exposure but occasional use seems to be very safe.

I rescued a tiny baby sparrow many years ago that was the sole survivor from a nest in our attic. (I had been observing the nest as they grew and then suddenly one morning 4 out of the 5 babies were dead -  .) 
I brought in the last one and it was crawling with mites that had sucked out almost every drop of its blood. It's skin was almost pure white, it was cold, dehydrated, and barely alive. 
I put almost a whole spoonful of Sevin dust on it, despite the fact that the poor little thing was no bigger than the end of my thumb. It was still naked, so the mites were dead very quickly. It was a close call, but the baby recovered, I handfed him, and he grew up to be a spoiled rotten little pet who lived for quite a few years. (Yep -- an ordinary house sparrow!) 

Surely I must have given him many times the normal dose for Sevin dust but it didn't seem to hurt him at all - even as fragile as he was.


----------



## sassy

Thank you all for your responses... 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sassy

Doesn't de have a worse chemical ingredient than seven dust but yet chicken recommended use?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

